# The Go-Getters, The Introspectives, and The Responders



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Hurley and Donson ground the Enneagram in human nature. On the nonmaterial plane, people are composed of three centers of intelligence: thinking, feeling and doing. These three capacities have been named and worked with in all of the world's philosophies and religions from both east and west, ancient and modern. Further, they are ratified in modern brain research which has found the human brain to be on three levels. The core is the physical brain (old brain and spinal cord), which is the home of the doing center. The mid-brain is the emotional-relational brain, home of the feeling center. The third part is the neocortex, which is the home of the thinking center.  Because of wounding in childhood, human beings use two of these centers predominantly while leaving the third behind. This imbalance is the foundation of personality and  creates three temperaments:

People who are predominantly feelers and doers: the Responders

People who are predominantly thinkers and doers: the Go-getters

People who are predominantly thinkers and feelers: the Introspectives​


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

*If you are a Responder, it’s likely that you*: 

Have a strong sense of duty.
Look for clearly defined direction.
Feel secure when you know your are accepted and appreciated.
Tend to work out the details of your projects and programs.
Want to know how a group or system works before you rise up its ranks.
Feel more secure in a group when you know there is strong leadership in it.
Set high personal standards for responding to people and/or situations.
Tend not to be a risk taker.
Have a "show me" or "prove it" approach to anything new.
Diligently and willingly complete responsibilities laid before them.
Easily take suggestions for improvement as criticism of your work.
Take one step at a time and hope the "big picture" will emerge.
* Qualities of Responders:
* 

Attentive to detail.
Dedicated and responsible.
Strive to create harmonious group dynamics.
Anticipate problems and set up procedure that can circumvent them.
Value and attempt to establish clear lines of communication and authority.
Weakness: can become so consumed by details and communication that other team members lose both interest in and enthusiasm for the project.


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

*If you are a Go-getter, it’s likely that you*: 

Communicate directly, factually and to the point.
Are energized by competitive challenges.
Convincingly tell rather than persuade.
Tend to move quickly from the details to the bottom line.
Inspire others to contribute and/or participate in your projects.
Can confidently sell either tangibles, intangibles or both.
Are friendly and skillful with people until you meet resistance.
Tend to have a wide variety of interests.
Are primarily interested in results, not process.
Are a quick decision maker.
Are often surprised at how strongly you come across to others.
Resist supervision and deflect other people who attempt to direct your activities.
* Qualities of Go-getters:
* 

Visionary.
Achieve results.
Use humor that diffuses potentially tense or difficult situations.
Undeterred by obstacles, which they perceive as challenges or opportunities.
Create optimism and inspire enthusiasm.
Weakness: can move too quickly and sidestep building team unity through clear communication.


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

*If you are an Introspective, it’s likely that you*: 

Pride yourself on your highly individualistic approach, even when others don’t appreciate it.
Generally take the time to listen to a person who needs someone to talk to.
Are usually astute at reading others’ relationships and/or life situations at a distance or when you are not personally invested in the situation.
Are very dedicated to your special interests.
Emphasize precision and excellence in your work.
Are dedicated to and will persevere to the end with projects that are important to you, even if they are laborious.
Are prone to be independent about your life and make decisions based on your personal likes and dislikes rather than on practical necessities.
Tend to become discouraged when you run into obstacles and then give up on the project or idea.
Won’t change your mind unless you can prove to yourself that the new way is better.
Dislike massive structures and detailed regulations.
Don’t waste your energy on anything you don’t find fulfilling.
Tend to underestimate the time and resources needed to complete a project.
* Qualities of Introspectives:
* 

Original approach.
Insightful perception of issues.
Enlightened solutions.
Appreciate intricacy and understand complicated issues.
Strive to understand a project thoroughly before moving forward.
Weakness: can spend so much time researching and planning a project that it never gets off the drawing board.
[Source]


----------

